

Norwegian Broadcasting publishes all 212 tunes from the Beatles - free and legal - judofyr
http://nrkbeta.no/last-ned-alt-av-the-beatles-og-historien-om-hver-enkelt-laat/

======
michael_dorfman
The anecdotes are quite good, if you happen to speak Norwegian.

